# Public transportation in Abu Dhabi



## Star_Psy (Oct 29, 2013)

What's the bus system like in Abu Dhabi? Is it realistic to try and rely on it in an effort to save money?


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

Not really as unless your life will revolve around a small area of central AD. The routes are fairly limited and patchy in the new areas of town where a lot of people live /work. Add in summer heat and it would be pretty unpleasant. Taxis would be a better option if you don't drive.


----------



## gronk (Aug 8, 2013)

Star_Psy said:


> What's the bus system like in Abu Dhabi? Is it realistic to try and rely on it in an effort to save money?


The cab entrance fee is 3.5 Dirhams. The most expensive bus in AD suburbs is 4 dirhams and most inner city are 2. I went to check a place and paid 45 dirhams because I didn't make the bus on time.
Some buses are busy than others. If you are a woman then you'll be fine because standingin the back with strangers armpits infront of you isn't a cool experience.

Plus some bus routes are a great idea for site seeing.

Nothing bad about buses but you have to get used to them as they are tryif to update the internet support and the new card system


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Jumeirah Jim said:


> Not really as unless your life will revolve around a small area of central AD. The routes are fairly limited and patchy in the new areas of town where a lot of people live /work. Add in summer heat and it would be pretty unpleasant. Taxis would be a better option if you don't drive.


Totally disagree with this advice. I think that depending on your location you can rely on the bus service. I spent my first 18 months in AD without a car and wish we had such a bus service then. Obviously it is slower than travel by car but with careful planning you can save a lot of money. And supplement it with taxis when you need to get to your destination quickly. It so much cheaper at 2 Dirhams per trip inside the city and 4 Dirhams in the outlying suburbs.
Even the smaller islands (Saadiyat, Yas, Reem) now have good and reliable bus services.


----------



## Star_Psy (Oct 29, 2013)

I was hoping that saving money by using the bus service was possible. Since I'm motivated to save money, I'll make that careful planning rather quickly and don't think I'll have a problem getting used to the wait. Thanks for the info.


----------



## ExpatLibrarian (Nov 10, 2013)

I am also planning on not driving if I come to AD and am wondering what the bus service is like - have never had a license and am used to public transit. Also can you pick up a taxi pretty much anywhere?


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

AlexDhabi said:


> Totally disagree with this advice. I think that depending on your location you can rely on the bus service. I spent my first 18 months in AD without a car and wish we had such a bus service then. Obviously it is slower than travel by car but with careful planning you can save a lot of money. And supplement it with taxis when you need to get to your destination quickly. It so much cheaper at 2 Dirhams per trip inside the city and 4 Dirhams in the outlying suburbs.
> Even the smaller islands (Saadiyat, Yas, Reem) now have good and reliable bus services.


Well I'll bow to your greater experience on bus timetables. 

Buses may be fine in winter but are a complete non-starter from May to October if your journey involves, as is highly likely given the patchy routes, more than a 5 minutes walk each end. 

Abu Dhabi is designed purely for motorists.


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

ExpatLibrarian said:


> I am also planning on not driving if I come to AD and am wondering what the bus service is like - have never had a license and am used to public transit. Also can you pick up a taxi pretty much anywhere?


Learn to drive and get a licence there before you move. The standard of tuition here is woeful to the extreme and a UAE licence will not be recognised if you try to convert it on a move back to the US. Living here without driving would be tough and very limiting to someone used to moving around easily.


----------



## nafets (Oct 28, 2013)

you can come without driver license but as mentioned Bus will not likely be an option for 6 months. Waiting and walking each end will be a killer.

Taxis are plenty you can wait in the summer in a Q from 5 to 20 min and melt, but you can also pay a premium and order a taxi and wait in A/C. another option is hire a driver with car.

Middle East is for divers and getting around in cars


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

The buses are fine and there are plenty of people who use them and save a lot of money. The city was built for the car and the roads are full of traffic jams in peak times. No separate bus lanes yet, so your progress is slow on the bus and in the car. I think those who advise against the bus have not used them. I managed well without a car for my first 1.5 years here using only walking and taxis (I lived near work) and that was years before buses were introduced to the city. 
For daily use choose your accommodation location carefully so you are on a bus route.


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

Star_Psy said:


> What's the bus system like in Abu Dhabi? Is it realistic to try and rely on it in an effort to save money?


its getting there.... if it goes at the time you want and where you want yes it can be good, most of the ones in town are very packed though, otherwise use taxis if you dont want to get a car.


----------



## busybee2 (Aug 8, 2013)

nafets said:


> you can come without driver license but as mentioned Bus will not likely be an option for 6 months. Waiting and walking each end will be a killer.
> 
> Taxis are plenty you can wait in the summer in a Q from 5 to 20 min and melt, but you can also pay a premium and order a taxi and wait in A/C. another option is hire a driver with car.
> 
> Middle East is for divers and getting around in cars


yes you might need to have your padi licence if you wait outside in the 50 deg heat for the bus, unless there is a nice new ac bus shelter ready in time..... unless you meant "drivers" hehehe


----------



## kimibg (Mar 17, 2014)

How well is the Abu Dhabi Airport connected with various parts of the city?


----------



## moman (Mar 25, 2014)

Star_Psy said:


> What's the bus system like in Abu Dhabi? Is it realistic to try and rely on it in an effort to save money?


I know people who do. But I wouldn't recommend it. A fifteen minute commute can end up taking 2 hours.


----------

